# Starting something new - excited/nervous!



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Big news! Well big for me anyways! Today the woman I train with called and asked if I would be interested in assisting with the Basic Obedience class that starts next week. I was extremely surprised and really happy to hear that she has this kind of confidence in me! So basically I would go to class every week and "assist" her - basically when everyone is on the floor working I would go around from person to person so everyone gets more attention than if it were just her. In addition, when people miss classes or need extra help I would be available to schedule private make up sessions about what they missed. 

What do you guys think? It sounds like such an awesome opportunity. I have just really found my own in this whole dog world and I love training my boys so much. As an added bonus - she said starting immediately all of my building rental is free. So any time that there isn't class or privates I can use the entire building and all the agility equipment for free (usually for those of us who do agility there is a certain amount of practice time we get per week and beyond that we pay to rent). So awesome!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do it!! And kudos for getting the opportunity!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> Do it!! And kudos for getting the opportunity!


Thanks! I am definitely going to do it - I said yes immediately. Then I hung up and was like "Oh my gosh! What if I'm a total ditz out there??" :doh:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

WOW What a wonderful opportunity! It will give you a whole new 'perspective' on dog training!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW!!! Congrats!! That is a fantastic opportunity! 
You will be awesome at


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's great Val!! Not only will you be great at it but look at the money you can save win/win Congrats!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations...that's great news and I think she's lucky to have you!

Pete


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like a great opportunity! Congrats! Now we need more pix of the baby, please. 

I know, I'm such a nag!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am very excited and nervous! Any tips from people who have taught dog training? Any advice? Tips from people who have experienced great/terrible trainers? Any reading material you can suggest?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

It sounds like a great opportunity!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats! My tip is be yourself and train the dogs how you train your own and learn as much as you can and you'll be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

You'll be great!! Just think - you're helping people shape their future puppies / relationships with their dogs!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> I am very excited and nervous! Any tips from people who have taught dog training? Any advice? Tips from people who have experienced great/terrible trainers? Any reading material you can suggest?


First of all congrats . The best thing to remember is CPR which is consistency patience and repetition


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a great opportunity for you!

I assisted in a training class long ago. I remember being amazed at how unaware people were of their own dogs. The owners got caught up in looking around at everything while their dogs were at the the end of their leashes going nuts. More than one scuffle ensued. One of my biggest jobs as the assistant was to remind the owners "don't let your dogs visit other dogs"

As for bad trainers that I encountered: One bad trainer would be talking to the class, walk over (still talking), and grab my dog to use him for a demonstration without asking for permission or greeting the dog first. :no: My rescue GR just about jumped out of his skin he was so startled! For safety's sake, if you don't know the dog or it's history, always ask before touching. But I'm sure you would do that anyways because you are a knowledgeable and caring dog person!

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

brianne said:


> As for bad trainers that I encountered: One bad trainer would be talking to the class, walk over (still talking), and grab my dog to use him for a demonstration without asking for permission or greeting the dog first. :no: My rescue GR just about jumped out of his skin he was so startled! For safety's sake, if you don't know the dog or it's history, always ask before touching. But I'm sure you would do that anyways because you are a knowledgeable and caring dog person!
> 
> Good luck and enjoy!


This. At my last dog class, the assistant trainer decided to come over and adjust my dog's harness. Without asking! I'm still amazed the she couldn't recognize what a terrible idea that was. My dog was clearly excitable, jumpy, and could barely stand still around people. The dog completely lost control, and then she proceeded to berate me for confusing the dog. Lady - I am trying to control the teenager and get rid of you at the same time. Her husband came over one time to force my dog into a sit and then hold him in a sit. Lucky I didn't kick him. And, seriously, is having some random guy at dog class hold my dog in a sit going to teach my dog a sit-stay? It's really unfortunate, because the owner of the school has been extremely successful in training goldens in obedience for many years. So disappointed.

Be humble. Recognize that you haven't raised a dog of every breed and temperament and that you don't know the dogs or their owners very well. The assistant had trained one dog and had just gotten her second. Yet, she was sure she knew everything.

Praise the owners, they need it, too. 

And have fun!


----------

